# JB Sportshorses / James Brizzell / Chuck Brizzell / S Dillon



## Emma1974 (7 February 2018)

I have just been through a long and painful court process with James Brizzell of JB Sportshorses and I wanted to make as many people aware of it as possible so that they don't have to go through a similar experience. 

I purchased a horse from Mr James Brizzell, who is a horse trader operating in the local area (who trades under the name JB Sportshorses). I purchased the horse following misrepresentations made by Mr Brizzell that it would be suitable for my fourteen year old daughter to ride, but the horse proved to be wholly unfit for purpose.

A court has ordered Mr Brizzell to pay me £19,560.32 in respect of the misselling of the horse.

I purchased the horse from Mr Brizzell on 31 August 2016. Mr Brizzell had advertised the horse as "easy in all aspects of her daily care  well schooled  [and] safe and sensible", and his agent, Mr Seamus Dillon, described the horse to me as entirely suitable for my teenage daughter. I purchased the horse after a veterinary examination indicated that it would be suitable for a novice rider. 

However, after purchasing the horse, it quickly became clear that the horse was unsuitable; two weeks after the purchase, the horse bolted and bucked my daughter off during her riding lesson, and the riding instructor at my daughter's school was so concerned about its behaviour that she insisted it was removed. A subsequent veterinary examination confirmed that painkiller medications had been given to the horse prior to the purchase which had masked the fact that the horse was in fact lame, dangerous when ridden and wholly unsuitable.

Mr Brizzell refused to repay the purchase price and refused to take the horse back. The County Court at Basingstoke made an order on 20 July 2017 for Mr Brizzell to pay me £12,048.27 in damages, interest of £12.05 and £7,500 in legal fees.

However, Mr Brizzell has refused to comply with the order and apparently has no assets in his name, so I have not been paid.  I am infinitely less concerned by the money, however, than by the fact that my daughter was extremely lucky to escape very serious injury - and I want to do whatever I can to avoid others being put in the same position.

PLEASE INSIST ON A BLOOD TEST IF YOU ARE HAVING A JJB HORSE VETTED AND GET IT CHECKED BEFORE PURCHASING.


----------



## I.M.N. (7 February 2018)

I'm so sorry you and your daughter had to go through such an ordeal, well done for persisting. There are so many of these dealers and they make me so angry as they are toying with peoples lives. I hope your daughter found a horse she deserved?


----------



## onemoretime (7 February 2018)

Emma1974 said:



			I have just been through a long and painful court process with James Brizzell of JB Sportshorses and I wanted to make as many people aware of it as possible so that they don't have to go through a similar experience. 

I purchased a horse from Mr James Brizzell, who is a horse trader operating in the local area (who trades under the name JB Sportshorses). I purchased the horse following misrepresentations made by Mr Brizzell that it would be suitable for my fourteen year old daughter to ride, but the horse proved to be wholly unfit for purpose.

A court has ordered Mr Brizzell to pay me £19,560.32 in respect of the misselling of the horse.

I purchased the horse from Mr Brizzell on 31 August 2016. Mr Brizzell had advertised the horse as "easy in all aspects of her daily care  well schooled  [and] safe and sensible", and his agent, Mr Seamus Dillon, described the horse to me as entirely suitable for my teenage daughter. I purchased the horse after a veterinary examination indicated that it would be suitable for a novice rider. 

However, after purchasing the horse, it quickly became clear that the horse was unsuitable; two weeks after the purchase, the horse bolted and bucked my daughter off during her riding lesson, and the riding instructor at my daughter's school was so concerned about its behaviour that she insisted it was removed. A subsequent veterinary examination confirmed that painkiller medications had been given to the horse prior to the purchase which had masked the fact that the horse was in fact lame, dangerous when ridden and wholly unsuitable.

Mr Brizzell refused to repay the purchase price and refused to take the horse back. The County Court at Basingstoke made an order on 20 July 2017 for Mr Brizzell to pay me £12,048.27 in damages, interest of £12.05 and £7,500 in legal fees.

However, Mr Brizzell has refused to comply with the order and apparently has no assets in his name, so I have not been paid.  I am infinitely less concerned by the money, however, than by the fact that my daughter was extremely lucky to escape very serious injury - and I want to do whatever I can to avoid others being put in the same position.

PLEASE INSIST ON A BLOOD TEST IF YOU ARE HAVING A JJB HORSE VETTED AND GET IT CHECKED BEFORE PURCHASING.
		
Click to expand...

. Firstly I would like to say how sorry I am that you have been through this dreadful ordeal.  It may be worth you putting this on the Facebook site Dodgy Horse Dealers and Sellars so that other can be warned.


----------



## Emma1974 (7 February 2018)

What a really good idea - thank you so much - will do!


----------



## Emma1974 (7 February 2018)

That's really kind of you - thank you!  Yes she has, through a friend - but you're so right, what makes me so furious is exactly that, toying with people's lives.  One day someone will be very seriously hurt because they are making a quick buck.


----------



## adyyam (20 March 2018)

hello Emma
I have been caught in the same situation as you but have returned the horse myself. I have a court writ against him and are now using a private firm (bailiffs) to try and recover some money from him. Have you got anywhere in your case?
I am shocked to read that he has swindled so many people.


----------



## Red-1 (21 March 2018)

I just had a look on Google out of interest and it seems that there are many JB Sporthorses operating as a business. I would be careful to always include the area that your one operates in if you intend to tall your tale.


----------



## siennamiller (21 March 2018)

My friend bought a horse off Chuck Brizzell, it turned out to have major lameness and had to be put to sleep, she was absolutely devastated, and no come back for her &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;. So sorry you had to go through this, and relieved that your daughter is ok.


----------



## Velcrobum (21 March 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I just had a look on Google out of interest and it seems that there are many JB Sporthorses operating as a business. I would be careful to always include the area that your one operates in if you intend to tall your tale.
		
Click to expand...

He moves around the country !

Addition James is also known as Chuck.


----------



## MaxboleyBlack (21 March 2018)

My friend also bought a horse off of him not so long ago, he was delivered to her and in an absolute state when he arrived. Completely unsuitable to her and a different horse to when she tried him, she had to sell on (at a much lower price) as he refused to take the horse back.


----------



## miss_c (21 March 2018)

I went to view one a few weeks ago... really sweet mare but not right for me... sounds like I might have had a lucky escape!


----------



## FinkleyAlex (21 March 2018)

Have you taken advice on enforcing the judgment? Did he trade through a company name or personally (check your invoice/contract)? Does he own a property, or a car or TV or electrical goods etc...most people do? If he owns a property you can place a restriction against it. If he owns a car/goods then a high court enforcement officer can get a writ from the high court and seize/sell his assets. Could also make him bankrupt (albeit this can get expensive).


----------



## mandyroberts (21 March 2018)

amyoliviawhite said:



			My friend also bought a horse off of him not so long ago, he was delivered to her and in an absolute state when he arrived. Completely unsuitable to her and a different horse to when she tried him, she had to sell on (at a much lower price) as he refused to take the horse back.
		
Click to expand...

How soon was he delivered after she tried him? Did she have 5 stage vet and bloods?


----------



## hihosilver (21 March 2018)

Seamus Dillion use to be in Kent- sold many, many dodgy horses. He left owing loads of money and then went in partnership with Chuck.  Very easy to get caught as they make horses look very good and horses are always well mannered when shown. I think definitely warn others on dodgy dealers.


----------



## sport horse (21 March 2018)

Used to trade as Ride Irish in Sussex. Defo very dodgy!


----------



## Claisie75@gmail.com (26 March 2018)

Emma1974 said:



			Hi Emma1974, Im buying a horse and was wondering if I could speak to you in more detail re JBSports and James Brizzell as this would be very helpful! Many thanks Claire
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sport horse (26 March 2018)

Google 'James Brizzell' and it may help you decide if you wish to buy a horse from him.


----------



## Hilary Westall (12 May 2018)

Oh my goodness. I find myself in a very similar position but haven't got as far as summons yet. I bought a horse from Seamus Dillon on 9th April this year, I didn't know the connection with James Brizzell at the time. The horse was advertised as 'safe, sensible, mannerly, quiet, good in all respects', etc. I did go and try the horse and bought him. However, it has become very apparent that he's as green as the grass...yes he can jump, he can also rear and spin round very fast if anything doesn't take his fancy. I took him to a Riding Club clinic and along with some nice paces and some good jumping, he spun / reared several times and finally had me off. My instructor was alarmed and said I should send him back to the dealer and get my money back. Hah. I have asked Seamus to take the horse back and refund me but he has so far not co-operated. He's willing to exchange him for another horse when he gets some more over from Ireland. I've decided I don't want to risk that as I think he buys them in, keeps them for the shortest possible time, videos them going round a course of fences, and sells them fast as 'great allrounders'. Some he might get away with. The horse I bought has proved himself to be anything but calm, quiet and safe. When I first asked for a refund, I asked him about JB Sportshorses and he denied having anything to do with James Brizzell any more, as he'd gone bankrupt (what a surprise!!). Seamus operates out of the same last registered address for JB Sportshorses so I can only assume that JB himself is still very much involved and that Seamus is now his front man. Do I take him to court?? Or do I cut my losses and try to sell the horse on as a project for someone??


----------



## Hilary Westall (12 May 2018)

He swindled me four weeks ago too!!


----------



## Hilary Westall (12 May 2018)

Do NOT buy from him!!


----------



## adyyam (12 May 2018)

Hilary Westall said:



			Do NOT buy from him!!
		
Click to expand...

You are among several who have been caught out by him. I have been told there is nothing/ no one at the yard at Tadley any more. You are wasting money taing him to court, a few people have been there already and it gets you no where. Keep in touch , I have people looking for him .


----------



## Bernster (13 May 2018)

sport horse said:



			Used to trade as Ride Irish in Sussex. Defo very dodgy!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I didnt recognise the name but, if linked to ride Irish, that explains my experience a good few years back.


----------



## sport horse (13 May 2018)

It is quite amazing that he has been able to trade under various personal names, various business names, has numerous outstanding court judgments but is still able to move on and start again.


----------



## Hilary Westall (13 May 2018)

adyyam said:



			You are among several who have been caught out by him. I have been told there is nothing/ no one at the yard at Tadley any more. You are wasting money taing him to court, a few people have been there already and it gets you no where. Keep in touch , I have people looking for him .
		
Click to expand...

He's definitely there...although I doubt very much he actually 'lives' there. Charlotte Foreman keeps horses there, she was there when I viewed and collected the horse, she's been linked to James Brizzell in the past (and probably now), she goes showjumping to Wellington Equestrian with Seamus Dillon, they'd been out the day I collected the horse. There are quite a few horses kept at Ash Park so always someone around. Seamus received two letters I sent to that address by recorded delivery, although for a court summons it has to be his residential address and I'm not sure it is. It's unbelievable that he and others can get away with what they do again and again. I will save myself the hassle of going to court as a friend of mine is a barrister and said that even if court goes in my favour, the biggest difficulty is in enforcing anything with someone who has no assets and we don't know residential address. Soooo frustrating.


----------



## asmp (13 May 2018)

Worth contacting Watchdog?  Haven't they done dodgy dealers before?


----------



## adyyam (18 May 2018)

they are basically criminals, if you ever find where they live or rent please post it on here. Please warn anyone looking to buy a horse to steer well clear of anyone connected to JB sportshorses.


----------



## Archangel (18 May 2018)

sport horse said:



			Used to trade as Ride Irish in Sussex. Defo very dodgy!
		
Click to expand...

Oh heavens not him. We went to see a horse there.  My friend survived the viewing (just) went to put the horse on the walker to cool down and all hell broke loose.  I have never seen anything like it.   

I think there is a queue round the block waiting to sue him.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (18 May 2018)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but is this the same James Brizzell  http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kent/news/woman-raped-by-horse-trader-jame-a61482/

Err and this??!! http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19920628&slug=1499743

eRRR AND THESE?  https://www.bing.com/search?q=james+brizzell+horse+dealer&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IENAD1


TAKE MY ADVICE FOLKS - STAY AWAY LOL


----------



## adyyam (18 May 2018)

Yes I have had that confirmed by my legal representitime.


----------



## Bernster (18 May 2018)

Archangel said:



			Oh heavens not him. We went to see a horse there.  My friend survived the viewing (just) went to put the horse on the walker to cool down and all hell broke loose.  I have never seen anything like it.   

I think there is a queue round the block waiting to sue him.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh I was lucky then. Horse wasn&#8217;t suitable for me but sold on without losing too much money to a more knowledgeable home and is actually doing well.  So turned out ok but seller refused to take it back despite saying he would, so I had to sort it out myself.


----------



## tomb (4 June 2018)

I was caught by him to. He is now operating under Summer Lees (see facebook) with Charlotte foreman in three acres, chartham hatch in Canterbury although he is still using the  yard with seamus dillon in Tadley.  They sold me a lame horse also, went to get my money back but they refused first but got a different horse instead with a lot to do to get that far. Definitely they are hassle and do not stick to the deals when made. I would never buy again from them. The more people that post the better for everyone. Check out Charlotte foreman's  face pages and you will see the same horses and he has plenty -of assets- lorries, horses, cars, trucks which I am sure will now be registered in someone elses name if not charlotte foremans. You could try to go for all three of them- James/chuck. Seamus and Charlotte. Worth a shot especially when they are all in it together. Heard at a show at the weekend he is now living in canterbury.


----------



## adyyam (5 June 2018)

Thank you for that information , it seems so many people are being caught by this trio, James Brizzell, Seamus, and Charlotte Foreman.
If we pool together, we may get them stopped or put out of business. They are doing so much damage to horse traders elsewhere and buying a horse is already a difficult process. If there are any horse dealers out there not wishing to be tarred with the same brush as this trio of criminals, please come forward and help us put them out of the business.


----------



## tomb (23 June 2018)

I am taking legal action now against charlotte foreman and summer lees sports horses.  She is at hickstead this week with James Brizzell's horses. my legal team have said I stand a chance of getting her compared to him and as she has publicly declared ownership of these horses at the show which can be traced back to Chuck/James over social media, there is a case to answer.  They are now engaged and legally classed as common law husband and wife with shared assets. She has got a summons. She has now stopped advertising horses on her Facebook page. Funny that! I will continue to fight the battle as they don't deserve to be in the industry. And as for Charlotte foreman - she used to help run Duckhurst show and a few others she should be struck off and banned from any involvement in events - a disgrace!


----------



## KC45 (4 August 2018)

tomb said:



			I am taking legal action now against charlotte foreman and summer lees sports horses.  She is at hickstead this week with James Brizzell's horses. my legal team have said I stand a chance of getting her compared to him and as she has publicly declared ownership of these horses at the show which can be traced back to Chuck/James over social media, there is a case to answer.  They are now engaged and legally classed as common law husband and wife with shared assets. She has got a summons. She has now stopped advertising horses on her Facebook page. Funny that! I will continue to fight the battle as they don't deserve to be in the industry. And as for Charlotte foreman - she used to help run Duckhurst show and a few others she should be struck off and banned from any involvement in events - a disgrace!
		
Click to expand...


Hi have you managed to get any further with your legal team. I have a similar issue. Only have 2 weeks to run bloods, but if cant get any recompense from James or Charlotte, not sure its worth the extra expense. Thanks


----------



## adyyam (4 August 2018)

No ,  I would get the bloods done just to prove the horse was doped, but they are notorious for ignoring customers and their legal teams. I don't think you'll ever get a refund.


----------



## PeterNatt (4 August 2018)

Use a firm of High Court enforcement officers to recover the money that they owe you.


----------



## adyyam (4 August 2018)

Hi Peternat, I wasted a lot of time and money doing that , they just transfer the horses, horse boxes etc, to other to other peoples names.


----------



## Bruised (13 November 2018)

Just wanted to thank those who posted about these people as it helped me avoid disaster.

I've already lost money from one dealer who refused to return the deposit after a failed vetting and so am relieved that I haven't suffered another disaster. 

The last time I bought a horse was about 10 years ago and I don't remember it being so difficult. This time around I've arranged to see horses which when I've got there are not the horses in the ad (ie not  the same as in the the pic/video), driven hours and hours to find the horse is lame, been scammed out of the deposit etc etc. 

I thought looking for a new horse was supposed to be a pleasure. It isn't. When I started looking a friend told me to assume everyone was dishonest. I thought they were being cynical. After recent experience I think they have a point.


----------



## Velcrobum (13 November 2018)

They are still advertising or have re-started!!

www.facebook.com/pg/summerleessportshorses/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## tanitabellon (1 July 2019)

Well Seamus Dillon is back

I just looked at a mare at a new stables he has built in Kent. He'd advertised on Horse Quest, and the mare has some potentially serious issues which, me not being in this world since a teenager, didn't pick up on but some really cool subscribers on this site did. Although I think she would have failed a 5point vet check, not everyone will do this and could buy a very unsound horse.

However, SD said nothing and presented her as being fit for sale with no issues. This is clearly not the case. He happily let my 12yr old daughter on her knowing we wanted a horse for competitions xc etc..

The stables has no name, just a postcode and he never gave me his surname, others found it for me on this site.

Horse presented v well in the school and good natured, quiet, easy to handle so seemed a great little girl, however her back feet were unshod and untidy and she had gained some weight compared to the videos of her on the advert. She has been there 5 months. Only after asking for advice on this site and posting photos we took of her feet and her standing side on did more expert people point out major issues with her feet and pelvis potentially. Now, for general hacking and light work, this mare may be ok, but I certainly wouldn't want to ride her the way we intend to without risking some nasty vet bills. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Upthecreek (2 July 2019)

tanitabellon said:



			Well Seamus Dillon is back

I just looked at a mare at a new stables he has built in Kent. He'd advertised on Horse Quest, and the mare has some potentially serious issues which, me not being in this world since a teenager, didn't pick up on but some really cool subscribers on this site did. Although I think she would have failed a 5point vet check, not everyone will do this and could buy a very unsound horse.

However, SD said nothing and presented her as being fit for sale with no issues. This is clearly not the case. He happily let my 12yr old daughter on her knowing we wanted a horse for competitions xc etc..

The stables has no name, just a postcode and he never gave me his surname, others found it for me on this site.

Horse presented v well in the school and good natured, quiet, easy to handle so seemed a great little girl, however her back feet were unshod and untidy and she had gained some weight compared to the videos of her on the advert. She has been there 5 months. Only after asking for advice on this site and posting photos we took of her feet and her standing side on did more expert people point out major issues with her feet and pelvis potentially. Now, for general hacking and light work, this mare may be ok, but I certainly wouldn't want to ride her the way we intend to without risking some nasty vet bills. 

Hope this helps
		
Click to expand...

What I would say is that when anyone is buying a horse from any kind of seller they need to ask lots of questions, go with their eyes wide open and if inexperienced themselves, take someone with them who is. It isnâ€™t just dealers, there are plenty of unscrupulous private sellers around too. 

If you are satisfied after trying the horse & questions have been answered to your satisfaction, have the horse vetted BY A VET OF YOUR CHOICE. Do not use one recommended by the seller because â€œI donâ€™t use him but heâ€™s coming anyway to do another vetting so will save you the whole call out feeâ€. Really think about what is being said to you and why.

Above all, trust your instincts and if something just doesnâ€™t feel right walk away. It is too emotionally draining to buy a horse that doesnâ€™t turn out to be right for you, whatever the reason. Even more so when children are involved.

Good luck with finding your perfect horse. He or she will be out there so donâ€™t rush into anything and regret it later.


----------



## Pegleg (26 August 2019)

Upthecreek said:



			What I would say is that when anyone is buying a horse from any kind of seller they need to ask lots of questions, go with their eyes wide open and if inexperienced themselves, take someone with them who is. It isnâ€™t just dealers, there are plenty of unscrupulous private sellers around too.

If you are satisfied after trying the horse & questions have been answered to your satisfaction, have the horse vetted BY A VET OF YOUR CHOICE. Do not use one recommended by the seller because â€œI donâ€™t use him but heâ€™s coming anyway to do another vetting so will save you the whole call out feeâ€. Really think about what is being said to you and why.

Above all, trust your instincts and if something just doesnâ€™t feel right walk away. It is too emotionally draining to buy a horse that doesnâ€™t turn out to be right for you, whatever the reason. Even more so when children are involved.

Good luck with finding your perfect horse. He or she will be out there so donâ€™t rush into anything and regret it later.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pegleg (26 August 2019)

I think I saw a horse here... same set up... Brenchley? Was looking at a vetting this week. Gutted!


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2019)

Even bad dealers sell some good horses. My friend's Badminton grass roots eventer came from a man who was later prosecuted for horse passport fraud.  If you really like the horse,  you could just get a truly independent vet, bloods taken and put aside several hundred pounds for testing the bloods for painkillers and sedatives the moment you have any suspicions it's not right.

I would also test for strangles, a horse I had owned  ended up down in Kent with the dodgy female, from having been in north Staffordshire, and subsequently turned out to be a strangles carrier.


----------



## [59668] (26 August 2019)

I agree that even bad dealers get good horses sometimes. I had a lovely gelding, totally perfect, who came from the dealer in kent who ended in prison!


----------



## honetpot (26 August 2019)

I am always surprised when people do not do simple checks. If a horse hasnâ€™t got a passport or itâ€™s a replacement  I would want a really good reason why and of course the vet should check the chip to see itâ€™s the right horse. No passport no money.
 As soon as a horse gets a replacement you can lose itâ€™s age, breeding anything else which may lead you to itâ€™s record. The name that it was originally registered in can be Googled, you can find previous adds, competition history and previous owners. Even a freeze mark can give you some information.

I bought a young horse that seller had bought from a dodgy dealer who was local. She knew what she was buying and who she buying from. He was a nice horse with good temperament and was bargain basement and it worked out for us.


----------



## tanitabellon (26 August 2019)

Pegleg said:



			I think I saw a horse here... same set up... Brenchley? Was looking at a vetting this week. Gutted!
		
Click to expand...

But as others are saying, the horse could still be good. The vet check could come back all clear and you'll have got yourself a great horse


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 August 2019)

tanitabellon said:



			But as others are saying, the horse could still be good. The vet check could come back all clear and you'll have got yourself a great horse
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re also keeping a very dodgy dealer in business.


----------



## Pegleg (26 August 2019)

Absolutely, and children involved....


----------



## siennamiller (26 August 2019)

Donâ€™t do it, there are plenty of other horses out there, avoid that scum!


----------



## Abijess88 (26 February 2020)

onemoretime said:



			. Firstly I would like to say how sorry I am that you have been through this dreadful ordeal.  It may be worth you putting this on the Facebook site Dodgy Horse Dealers and Sellars so that other can be warned.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Abijess88 (26 February 2020)

I bought a horse from James Brizzell for my daughter explained she wasn’t that brave needed something safe we bought a grey horse was ok for about 3 months then bolted with my daughter and bolted with our trainer we took it back got another horse was stung for even more money that horse was dangerous nasty not the horses fault but it was absolutely no good for us I read a post saying blood test I did that had blood tested it came back clear !!! I had evidence of all the drugs he uses on horses from someone who worked there pain killers and sedatives I was suing him through the courts wanted more evidence my blood test came back clear and cost me £400 I didn’t pursue my claim lost £9,800.00. Basically don’t buy a horse from James Brizzell, he was in East Sussex then now in Kent.


----------



## Archangel (26 February 2020)

Abijess88 said:



			lost £9,800.00.
		
Click to expand...

That is terrible.  How does he sleep at night.


----------



## onemoretime (27 February 2020)

Emma1974 said:



			I have just been through a long and painful court process with James Brizzell of JB Sportshorses and I wanted to make as many people aware of it as possible so that they don't have to go through a similar experience.

I purchased a horse from Mr James Brizzell, who is a horse trader operating in the local area (who trades under the name JB Sportshorses). I purchased the horse following misrepresentations made by Mr Brizzell that it would be suitable for my fourteen year old daughter to ride, but the horse proved to be wholly unfit for purpose.

A court has ordered Mr Brizzell to pay me £19,560.32 in respect of the misselling of the horse.

I purchased the horse from Mr Brizzell on 31 August 2016. Mr Brizzell had advertised the horse as "easy in all aspects of her daily care  well schooled  [and] safe and sensible", and his agent, Mr Seamus Dillon, described the horse to me as entirely suitable for my teenage daughter. I purchased the horse after a veterinary examination indicated that it would be suitable for a novice rider.

However, after purchasing the horse, it quickly became clear that the horse was unsuitable; two weeks after the purchase, the horse bolted and bucked my daughter off during her riding lesson, and the riding instructor at my daughter's school was so concerned about its behaviour that she insisted it was removed. A subsequent veterinary examination confirmed that painkiller medications had been given to the horse prior to the purchase which had masked the fact that the horse was in fact lame, dangerous when ridden and wholly unsuitable.

Mr Brizzell refused to repay the purchase price and refused to take the horse back. The County Court at Basingstoke made an order on 20 July 2017 for Mr Brizzell to pay me £12,048.27 in damages, interest of £12.05 and £7,500 in legal fees.

However, Mr Brizzell has refused to comply with the order and apparently has no assets in his name, so I have not been paid.  I am infinitely less concerned by the money, however, than by the fact that my daughter was extremely lucky to escape very serious injury - and I want to do whatever I can to avoid others being put in the same position.

PLEASE INSIST ON A BLOOD TEST IF YOU ARE HAVING A JJB HORSE VETTED AND GET IT CHECKED BEFORE PURCHASING.
		
Click to expand...

Were you given any feed for the horse when you purchased it?


----------

